# Dilemma: DIAC Application before 30th june or after?



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks,

I was planning to apply under 176 visa, after obtaining the state sponsorship. Ofcourse having completed the ACS and IELTS requirements first but now I am confused whether to apply before the 30th june, which would mean my application would likely take 12-24 months to be processed or should I apply after the 30th june under the 190 category when the new skillselect system kicks in.

I am not sure whether the processing time will decrease dramatically under the new proposed system. Does anyone have an idea?

Any suggestions and advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks.

Br,

Aamer


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was planning to apply under 176 visa, after obtaining the state sponsorship. Ofcourse having completed the ACS and IELTS requirements first but now I am confused whether to apply before the 30th june, which would mean my application would likely take 12-24 months to be processed or should I apply after the 30th june under the 190 category when the new skillselect system kicks in.
> 
> ...



Dear Aamer

If you have all your docs ready including IELTS, ACS, SS, I recommend to apply now. Currently whoever qualifies for 65 points have 99% of getting visa. After 1st July, your application will go in a pool where you will be competing with skillset of different people, so for that only highly competitive and lucky ones will go through.

This is my opinion based on the discussions on this forum. Rest is your decision.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was planning to apply under 176 visa, after obtaining the state sponsorship. Ofcourse having completed the ACS and IELTS requirements first but now I am confused whether to apply before the 30th june, which would mean my application would likely take 12-24 months to be processed or should I apply after the 30th june under the 190 category when the new skillselect system kicks in.
> 
> ...


Do you have any state's sponsorship in hand? If yes, then go ahead NOW.


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you both for the replies. I have all the docs ready for 176. 
After reading the new regulations under skillselect, which stated that if one has state sponsorship then they would automatically receive an invitation to apply as long as their profession's ceiling is not reached made me re-think whether to wait till 1st july.

It seems under the new system the applications will be processed a lot quicker. However, I haven't read anywhere whether the applications after 1st Jul will get higher priority.

@atsurti: your timeline suggests super fast processing though. Infact couple of months and you got the visa granted! I am very pleasantly surprised by that.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Aamer

Our friends from India are getting visa 176 within a months period (most of them). However Pakistan being a top HR country had to go a lot of security checks due to which application timelines are stretched.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was planning to apply under 176 visa, after obtaining the state sponsorship. Ofcourse having completed the ACS and IELTS requirements first but now I am confused whether to apply before the 30th june, which would mean my application would likely take 12-24 months to be processed or should I apply after the 30th june under the 190 category when the new skillselect system kicks in.
> 
> ...


If your docs are ready and you have got SMP from state then go ahead and apply ASAP.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello immiseeker

I can see it took 1 year for you to get CO allocated after you applied and 1 year to get the medical (2 years in total). Were there a lot of security checks and also I believe for 176 CO is assigned after 28 days, whereas in your case it took one year.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was planning to apply under 176 visa, after obtaining the state sponsorship. Ofcourse having completed the ACS and IELTS requirements first but now I am confused whether to apply before the 30th june, which would mean my application would likely take 12-24 months to be processed or should I apply after the 30th june under the 190 category when the new skillselect system kicks in.
> 
> ...


Whoever is qualified to apply right now under the current system should go ahead and do so without waiting....Taking the decision to wait till 1st july is up to you but it may end up in regret. So don't wait & go ahead.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello immiseeker
> 
> I can see it took 1 year for you to get CO allocated after you applied and 1 year to get the medical (2 years in total). Were there a lot of security checks and also I believe for 176 CO is assigned after 28 days, whereas in your case it took one year.


thats a long story mate .. I am one of those who stuck in wait of SMP announcement. So calculate my time after CO allocation. which is fair enough for pakistani applicants.
Good luck


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Once again, thanks everyone for the advice. Since everyone is recommending to apply now rather than wait till 1st Jul, then I would do just that.

One further question, after submitting the DIAC application online, how much time is given to upload the necessary documents? I have to get some docs attested and that may take a while. So just wanted to know roughly how much will I have to upload the docs.

Cheers,


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Once again, thanks everyone for the advice. Since everyone is recommending to apply now rather than wait till 1st Jul, then I would do just that.
> 
> One further question, after submitting the DIAC application online, how much time is given to upload the necessary documents? I have to get some docs attested and that may take a while. So just wanted to know roughly how much will I have to upload the docs.
> 
> Cheers,


Officially 28 days from date of online lodgment. You are still allowed to upload documents after that date but i wouldn't recommend in order to avoid complications with DIAC....DIAC reserves the right to reject any document you upload AFTER the 28 days deadline...theonly thing you'd want to upload later is things like renewed passport, etc. Medicals & PCC can be done later.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Once again, thanks everyone for the advice. Since everyone is recommending to apply now rather than wait till 1st Jul, then I would do just that.
> 
> One further question, after submitting the DIAC application online, how much time is given to upload the necessary documents? I have to get some docs attested and that may take a while. So just wanted to know roughly how much will I have to upload the docs.
> 
> Cheers,


Colour scanned copies are also accepted by DIAC as done by most of the members here


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Can some body please let me know, if we can submit the application in person by going to high commision in India (Delhi) , as i am planning to appear for IELTS only on 9th June and result will out by 22nd of June and i wish to apply my case in older rules (before 1st July)


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You will get 28 days to upload your docs...
The CO might be lenient for docs like PCC,Medicals...but other than these they expect other docs to be ready at the time of your application...



Aamer said:


> Once again, thanks everyone for the advice. Since everyone is recommending to apply now rather than wait till 1st Jul, then I would do just that.
> 
> One further question, after submitting the DIAC application online, how much time is given to upload the necessary documents? I have to get some docs attested and that may take a while. So just wanted to know roughly how much will I have to upload the docs.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted the DIAC application as advised by most friends here.

Do I need to provide a proof of age for the spouse such as a secondary school certificate in the absence of birth certificate even when I am not claiming any point for the spouse skills? Or will the passport personal detail page will suffice?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> You will get 28 days to upload your docs...
> The CO might be lenient for docs like PCC,Medicals...but other than these they expect other docs to be ready at the time of your application...


I have applied for NSW SS on the 8th May and going to apply for 176 if approved otherwise 175.

I have got all documents are ready except Spouse IELTS test. Would it be OK to upload Spouse IELTS result after 28 days deadline?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Aamer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted the DIAC application as advised by most friends here.
> 
> Do I need to provide a proof of age for the spouse such as a secondary school certificate in the absence of birth certificate even when I am not claiming any point for the spouse skills? Or will the passport personal detail page will suffice?


I guess, Passport Bio Page will be enough evidence to prove age of the person.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted the DIAC application as advised by most friends here.
> 
> Do I need to provide a proof of age for the spouse such as a secondary school certificate in the absence of birth certificate even when I am not claiming any point for the spouse skills? Or will the passport personal detail page will suffice?


Hi Amer, Good to know u applied for 175, although the best way is to try and get a proper birth certificate issued, passport may be enough, however you can add extra documents to support her case, this is official extract from DIAC regarding your case:

"If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, for example secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register showing names of both parents "


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All

I am bit confused which visa I should go for, 175 or 176?

I have my skills assessment done, IELTS done with overall score of 7.5. I am yet to apply for State Sponsorship and the rules change from July 1st onwards.

I am planning to apply for Victoria State.

Please advice which visa I should go apply.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

*Can I apply before getting SS??*

Hi All

This thread seems relevant and the timeline of posts seem recent, so If the question is irrelevant, I appologise.

Thats my status uptill now,

IELTS: 5 Jun (Avrg 8.5) 
ACS Applied: 26 April 12 
ACS +ve result: 9 Jun 12
Vic SS Applied (ICT Security Specialist): 9 Jun 12
Vic SS ref Number: 14 Jun 12

I want to apply for 176, Can I apply before 1st July (without knowing the outcome of SS) using the ref number got from Vic SS in the DIAC app?

this question can also be re-phrased as "Does the Vic SS ref number change upon the acceptance of your SS application?"

Thanks in advance!

IR.Malik


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

msvayani said:


> I have applied for NSW SS on the 8th May and going to apply for 176 if approved otherwise 175.
> 
> I have got all documents are ready except Spouse IELTS test. Would it be OK to upload Spouse IELTS result after 28 days deadline?


Hi,

You don't need IELTS for your wife. If your wife is graduated then a letter of "English Language Proficiency" from the college/university stating that medium of instructions at the institute was english will be enough to upload to DIAC as a proof of english language proficiency.


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep, That's correct! I did that for my wife and the CO accepted the requirement as being 'Met'.


----------

